# Prmosing News for Diabetes Sufferers



## Phadrus00 (Dec 18, 2006)

This was released on Thursday...  It seems a research team in Toronto has some very promising findings about the root cause of Type 1 and Type 2 Diabetes and a potential treatment!

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/health/061214/x121415A.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 18, 2006)

Great and promising reading... just too bad that all of this couldn't been found much earlier. But still for future potential sufferers from Diabetes this is probably what they're looking for. 
The wonders of science and the miracles of the human body never cease to amaze.


----------

